# 2019 fog light OEM kit



## cruze19blacklt (Jul 14, 2020)

I can not find a 2019 OEM fog light kit, but if you use the older gen 2 kit will the code for the reprogramming of the computer still work with a 2019 car? has any one put on a fog lights using original equipment on a 2019 Cruze?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

The older Gen 2 kits won't work physically as the front bumper cover is different.

GM P/N 42647438 is the kit you need for the 2019. GM Parts Direct is the cheapest I've found for the kit: Fog Lamp Kit - GM (42647438) | GMPartsDirect.com


----------



## MplsGen2Rey (Nov 5, 2020)

*Has nobody ever done this yet? *


----------

